# What greetings or catch phrases have you taught your villagers?



## A-kun

I've taught Rodeo to end all sentences with "desu", jocky Rod with "bruh" and Kabuki to say "nya."

What phrases have you passed around?


----------



## tigereyes86

None so far, I'm a little offended they haven't asked me yet .

I like to wind up the cranky types by making them say sweet things though.  Yes I realise they have no idea what they're really saying, but having Mr Cranky come over shouting "sweetheart" or "I love you" is a petty way of me dealing with their rudeness


----------



## Dozer

I have Flurry say "Yo Marshmallow", Diana say "Well well well", and Benjamin say "Hey big daddy" as greetings. I usually go with the classic "in my bed" for catchphrases.


----------



## Clarkeyboy

One of mine ends every sentence with "Butts!", another starts his chat with "Gurrrl!", another says "Meka-Hi!" (from the Captain-N TV Show) and another says "Twerk it".

Yes I have the mental age of a 2 year old


----------



## Robert Plant

My Alice says "Wazzap", my Peanut says "Danzai", my Harry knows "Yukkuri", and my Jay says "lazy lizzy".


----------



## Imbri

"Princess". Slowly but surely, I'm teaching all of them to use that for greetings and catch-phrases. Silly? Maybe, but it makes me smile.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Yesterday I changed Broccolo's catchphrase to "blasphemy".


----------



## JKDOS

GREETINGS

*Yo Dawg
*Wut up Dawg
* Hola, Brenas Dias
* Hola, Como Estas
* Hey, Hey, Hey
* YO yo yo


----------



## NickAe

I made Baabara say "Hey gurl haay," and Bangle says "Gurrl" for their greetings.  Also, a couple villagers are using "btch ****" at the end of their phrase.  "Yo, it's you again, btch ****!"  Haha!  I'm sure there are some people that would hate coming to my town for this exact reason, but I find it hilarious.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I changed Nate's greeting to kippla and I made Julian say "Stay cool, bro."


----------



## Chrissy

Greetings:
Chu (should really be a catchphrase)
Gr?? dich
Flamio Hotmen (come on, A:TLA fans...)
Animaux Sauvage
SQUIRREL (Nibbles XD)
Greetings (yes. I know... But I like Coco to stay cute and cuddly d'awwwww)

Catchphrases:
Sea lily (so cute when Coco says it ;w; )
Old Sport (Papi says this. I think he has nice furniture but a clashing personality.)
Darlin' (Violet)
Tasty (Lobo says this. It's funny when I wear the bunny hood)
Ham n' egg (Curly says this. Looks like I miss certain foods)


----------



## TiffaniMichele

I made Mathilda say "khaleesi" which is "queen" for you guys who don't watch Game of Thrones. c:

She makes me so mad, so I love how she calls everyone she talks to a queen. It makes me smile. >


----------



## Savio

Cherry's is "Hey there, tiger."

Rhonda's is "Want to yiff me?!"

Winney's is "Bottled.. water.."


Made Cherry's new catchphrase "my love" and changed Roald's from "b-b-buddy" to "g-g-guy"


----------



## Oriana

I like to change my animals' catchphrases to Pokemon that reflect their species. For example, Chow's catchphrase is "snorlax", Willow's is "mareep", and Chief's is "growlithe", just to name a few. :3


----------



## Sakura0901

I turned Julian into PSY and made him say "HHEEYY SEXY LADY" for his greeting...he seems the type that would listen to Gangnam Style....


----------



## Sheepish

From what I can remember...

For greetings, Ruby has "Hoppy to see you" and Pierce says "WHADDUP HOMIES!"
As for catch phrases, I think I have Pierce with "broseph", Jay with "broski", Gala with "oinkers", and Hazel with "*snort*".

I kind of want more of them to ask me to change their greetings, so I can squeeze in more silly puns.


----------



## Mirror

Chrissy's greeting - "Kawaii Desu"
Deena's greeting - "'Sup hoes" (I should probably change this one, ahaha...) 
Curlos's greeting - "Hola, Senorita" 
Curlos's catchphrase - "Chica" 
Clyde's greeting - "Ryde me, babe!" 
Peck's catchphrase - "Twerk" 

Those are the best ones I remember.


----------



## nona

will  you add me please. 3ds code is 3969-4492-9035


----------



## Stevey Queen

I taught my cow to say ''moomama'' and then the pig started saying it to lmao.


----------



## moniquesx

I taught Tutu to greet people with "Namaste" Suites her quite well


----------



## Cottonball

TOOT is what they've been saying


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Mine are are vaguely old-fashioned/British. Cheerio, how quaint, gadzooks, odds bodikins, stuff like that. What's wierd is how villagers will pick up catchphrases from each other. I changed Pate's phrase to, "How quaint," and then next time I talked to Cobb he says, "Quackle," her old phrase. It's funny, but I'd rather him say anything else!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

My stuff is pretty bland compared to everyone else's, probably because I get annoyed after a day of seeing such a weird catchphrase.  XD  I just do "Hi," "Hey," "Hi there," "What's up," and the occasional "Yo."   I just don't like doing anything too wacky, though, because I get really annoyed by it...That's just me. XD


----------



## TheACJason

"Hey, cutie" as their greeting 

and "babe" as their catchphrase.


----------



## Yuki Mayor of Kawaii

I give my bf Lucky(lol) "omnomnom..." As his catchphrase XD


----------



## JaeJae

I gave Stitches "choco choco", he actually pronounce it, lol!


----------



## xxLollyxx

Biskit's greeting is Buenos Diaz! and his catchphrase is papas (spanish for french fries) 
Kid Cat's greeting is yolo bro and his catch phrase is meow bro
Wolfgang's catchphrase is swag lol 
Everyone else has cutesy catchphrases..


----------



## kittylover1379

Im not nice i mad one say I Lazy Yal Im really not nice and with one it was Bamboo Fo


----------



## Amnesia

Catchphrases: Otaku or Senpai
Greetings: kamisama, ore-sama, ohimesan


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Greeting

*Pudge:* Mry me Paige (Which is my sisters character's name xD)
*Del:* Before he left it was I love alexa! which is my name
*Bunnie:* Hola poop?
*Opal:* Mehandischez
*Gala:* Before she left it was Hey BFF al!

Catchprase

*Mint:* Oh Static
*Static:* Oh Mint
*Pudge:* Pudgy
*Gala:* Totes
_*Bunnie:*_ Eh?
*Kidd:* Lol


----------



## Stacie

The only one I can remember atm is Rocco's catchphrase, which is sista'

Makes him sound all sassy. ;o


----------



## Ras

I have a friend who gives his dirty phrases, but I don't like it. There's enough of that in the world, and I like to keep AC wholesome and innocent. I also do the British phrases like "pip pip, old chap" and the like. I did give my jock eagle the greeting, "Jump back, fool."  I forgot about it and busted a gut when he used it.  I also have Jitters saying, "Bros know, bro," which comes from a commercial. 

I always miss the villager conversations that end in both going off singing with joy, but I think they must be about catchphrases, because every time it happens, the one has picked up the other's catchphrase.  Several of my guys say "airmail," but Skye has moved on to "wolfie."


----------



## Moontoon

I usually can't come up with any good ones but if I'd mention one of my villagers it's Canberra who's been taught to say "G'day mate!" and "Crikey!"


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I made Monique say meow-meow for her catchphrase. 
It's not very original but I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## Jellieyz

Colton's catchphrase is 'Old Boy' as if he was posh. I love the smug characters because it makes sense XD It was previously 'I say' but he asked to change it.


----------



## monochrom3

For catchphrase, the only original change I made is Tank's into "ladybro". I usually change their usual catchphrase back(curse Marshal and his sulky) and into other people's catchphrase(Flo's to Diana's no doy), though I'm considering changing Jacques's into "merci".
Never changed my greetings ever.


----------



## MayorIsabel

I try and change all my chicken villagers I've had/have say 'cluck you'.


----------



## Amphibian

My villagers hurl random insults and are recreational substance abusers... I'm horrible when it comes to greetings and catchphrases.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I've told Cousteau to say Hello buddy.


----------



## jolokia

Egbert was saying "bu-kawk?" for a good while. Then he passed it onto Wolfgang and things got a bit surreal. 
Marcel says "oignon". 
Rudy's gone through various permutations of "Yolo" "Squatz" "Oatz" "DYEL?" etc.
Occasionally I let my friend pick catchphrases. Talked to Merry today and she says "What's up, tunaburger?"


----------



## momayo

I accidentally set Julian's catchphrase to "cutie pi" (get it? get it? 3.14??? sob) and it spread temporarily throughout my town.

Leading to this deeply unsettling dialog:


Spoiler


----------



## itzafennecfox

I avoid changing their greetings and phrases as much as possible, but I changed Cookie's greeting to "Bite me <3!" because of her name.


----------



## Sidewalk

I really lost touch about this, because everyday at least one villager will ask me to change his catchphrase, grrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Laurina

I've taught them a lot of weird, inappropriate, bad influence phrases early on in the game. Now I'm over it and always tell them to greet me saying "Purps" which is my nickname. And change them back to their original catch phrases and now keep them the same when they ask.


----------



## aetherene

Gaston's greeting is "Hey funny bunny!" Because he is my funny bunny <3

Stitches' greeting is "Hi stuff and fluff!" His catch phrase is also "fluffin'"

Hopper's greeting is "Hi fishy wishy" mostly cause penguins eat fish. xD But his catchphrase is "penguuuuuuuuin"

In the same light as Hopper's catchphrase, Vesta's is "baaaaaawesome" I thought it was funny. xD

Tex's greeting is "Waddling penguin" and his catchphrase is "waddle". I'm a little mad now because he taught Bunnie "waddle." -_-


----------



## irisubunny

for genji it was "b-baka!!", which caught around and everyone was saying it and it was just awful. i also taught buck "bbgtrreed" or something along the lines of that because i was in a rush and eventually that caught around which was just as bad as "b-baka!!".


----------



## Le Ham

Heh. I just made up random crap most of the time.

Wolfgang's current greeting is "Gimme a pizza", which makes lots of conversations more amusing. His catchphrase has changed many a time; it's been "spengey", "tacos", "I'm fluffy", "flih", and the list goes on.

Harry's catchphrase, before he left, was this:


Samson's greetings and catchphrases used to have a TF2 theme. At one point his catchphrase was "pootis POW"; then at another point it was "sandviches".

Agent S' catchphrase was "herp derp" at first, which was the same catchphrase I gave her in Wild World. Somewhere along the line it was "I will eat you", based off of Painis Cupcake (TF2-inspired character, look it up on YouTube).

Gabi's is "I need to move". Can you guess why?

Finally, using the power to change Kitt's greeting, I got this heartwarming dialogue a couple days before she moved away:


----------



## beehunna

I have willow saying "Salut, sweetie" as her greeting. i think it sounds kind of fancy and very her :>


----------



## Byngo

Most of my villagers say "twerk it" or "derp" for their greetings and catchphrases.

c:


----------



## katelynross

i make them say a lot of dumb stuff lol
-in bed
-in my butt
-in your butt
-FDB
-wanna do drugs?


----------



## Farobi

"Greetings, scum."


----------



## Anya

I made Chops say "Tally ho" and Blanche "Spot of tea?" Haha.  Although that caused her to aggressively ask me if I want tea. D; "Spot of tea?!" NO THANK YOU, GOODBYE.

Now that I think about it, I should've made her say "Hello, peasants." Darn.


----------



## fl0ra

for catchphrases, moe says "tuna" and kid cat & agent s say "citizen" c:


----------



## Chiantye

If taughter Marshal to say Qt! as his catchphrase.


----------



## trea

I made Lolly say "lilacs" and Maple say "bother" .. they're so cute


----------



## Omfa

I've taught Poppy "Yayyyyyyy"


----------



## Hype

I've taught some of mine to say swag or bam.


----------



## budewarmin

I have Coco say "nuts" and "wincest" as catchphrase.. It's a Supernatural thing..


----------



## DragonKeeper422

I have one say Hi Friend, and one of the goats ends with Baahahaah lol


----------



## Solar

I hate greetings because I'm uncreative and I say no whenever they ask me for one. As for catchphrases, I try to match the villagers individual style or animal. They're still uncreative but it's better than greetings...


----------



## momayo

I've taught Stitches to say "GLOOM AND DOOM!" as a greeting. I usually give different language greetings to my villagers ("Ciao", "Salut", "Guten tag", and, uh, "Ohayou") so this should be an interesting change of pace.


----------



## Big Forum User

Biskit once said, "we should talk in our own secret code, like spies!" So I gave him a code in numbers.  I don't remember what it was, Biskit moved out a little while ago.


----------



## beffa

Maple's current greeting is "Why am I so ugly" and her catchphrase is "I'm ugly"




Suits her.


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Although I have now grown attached to Spork, I was pretty peeved with him as he first moved into my Japanese game right in the middle of my main avenue AND in front of the bridge; I thought I was rid of him when he moved ... I didn't know at the time that I could inherit villagers by visiting towns where they were voided ... and he moved into my fairly new at the time English town - right in front of Town Hall!
Every since, his greeting has been "I'm bacon, dude" and his catchphrase, whenever he asks me to change it, is "fry me".

Otherwise, I try to stay species related - not very inventive.  Caroline and Marshal both greet with "Got n-u-t-s?".  Gwen says "Brrrrilliant" and "icebergs".


----------



## theordinarygatby

I have Doc, who used to say "old bunny" all the time. So when he asked me for a new catchphrase, I changed it to "old top", what Buck Strickland says in King of the Hill. 

Now every time he talks, I read his dialogue in Buck's voice xD


----------



## heichou

I've taught Kyle to greet with "LOOK, A TITAN!!!" and his catchphrase is "kufufufufu". 
Puck's catchphrase is "kawaii".


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

*Greetings:*
Eugene - Hey buddy
Wolfgang - Oh hey buddy
Mallary - Speak now
Curt - 'Ello gov'nor
Victoria - Say hey
Stitches - Najiramba

*Catchphrases:*
Wolfgang - dolomite
Curt - bacon bits
Victoria - carrots
Stitches - munchies
Goose - chutzpah


----------



## DarkRose407

Catchphrases:
Robin- do-re-mi
Cookie- tee-hee
Barold- Bearson
Sly- on march

Greetings:
Barold- hmmmm

No one else has asked so far


----------



## Beary

I made Becky say "cluck yeah" and then "cluck off"


----------



## FireNinja1

I gave Eugene the catchphrase "I<3Mondays". Now I think it's "K.K.Slider".


----------



## graceroxx

I don't remember the others, but I know that I gave Al the greeting "YOLO!"


----------



## Kaiaa

I usually have my villagers say food things like "oreo" "zesty" "beef" "cookie" "pancake" etc.
I have my jocks say "Bronado" (tornado with a Bro) and Brozinsky and Ankha says "Mew"

I have Cranston say "Heard from CIA?" because he wanted to be a spy one day. Angus says "Get off my lawn!" or "Who are you", I don't remember the others really


----------



## Julum

Whenever anyone asks, I put "Hello, my lord" as their greeting, and "my lord" as their catchphrase. I'm superior to my villagers in every way, so I might as well make them acknowledge it.


----------



## Megan.

I try to keep my villagers catchphrases the ones they came with. Their greetings are usually pretty boring.. like "Hey" or "Hello -catchphrase here-" :c


----------



## Jinglefruit

Every now and then I give villagers their own little themes. 
I decided Roald was a huge Gaga fan and had his greeting as A-P-P-L-A-U-S-E and catchphrase as AR-TP-OP.
And after marathon watching Joey Graceffa before leaving uni Fauna now says Greetianious (or maybe Chickadianyas ~ which was Twiggys before she left) and her catchphrase is anya.

But my current fav right now is Zells catchphrase, 'so trashy'.

EDIT: Oh! And Deirdre is trying to make Fetch happen. ;P


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: Oh! And Deirdre is trying to make Fetch happen. ;P



Someone should tell her to stop trying to make Fetch happen, because it's not going to happen. LOL


----------



## yamotha420

i prefer ridiculously stupid ones XD, some are..

- mmkay
- derp
- Gringlefleghck!
- amigo
- hint hint
- BOMB! (paper mario reference)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Klauser_Bateson said:


> Someone should tell her to stop trying to make Fetch happen, because it's not going to happen. LOL



I'm expecting an explosive argument with Fuchsia sometime, probably soon as she's started smelling like a foot, but she's not yet had to wear sporty clothes 2 days in 1 week, nor been hit by a bus.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Bacon for Curly!


----------



## J087

They all say "Ohayou" in the morning, followed by "what's up Pancake?"

The dogs (Walker) say "woof".
The ostrichs (Phoeve) say "Cuckoo".
The cats (Ankha) say "meow".
And the deer (Beau) say "jiggles", what ever that means. 


I tried learning them the Italian Mafia-like "capiche?" but they keep using it wrong. It doesn't sound as threatening when they use it in a happy sentence: "Yesterday I found a blue table, capiche. *Glee's*"


----------



## Grunge

greeting: everyone says "ey yo".

catch phrase, i have assigned a different herb to everyone.
cyrano - basil
freya - sorrel
tangy - sage
just to share a few i can remember.


----------



## Alienfish

Bro, saltpole, sausage, pfft, muu. xD


----------



## oath2order

"donka donk" is my personal favorite.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dah da bum.

Yeah. So original, I know.


----------



## Yui Z

Omd haha I taught Peanut "ogenki desu ka?" since I couldn't think of what else 

Edit: I also had Freckles saying "va va vroom" once when she was in my town xD again, I didn't know what to have her say...


----------



## Cachmin

Ankha's greeting is ' Mummyz everyone' and i taught tammy to say 'Tammytaz' as a catch phrase haha. Oh and Rod says 'Rodeo' as a catch phrase.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Today Lobo asked me for a new catchphrase. I gave him "in bed," with the immature kid I am. "Yo, Katie. What're you doing? In bed?"


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Thanks to me, Chief says "Ow ow ooooh!" and Dotty says "What's up, doc?" Just started the game on 1/1/2014 and they're the only ones who've asked so far.


----------



## Grunge

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Today Lobo asked me for a new catchphrase. I gave him "in bed," with the immature kid I am. "Yo, Katie. What're you doing? In bed?"



awesome sauce.


----------



## Swiftstream

Maple: honey, cubby, 
Merengue: shortcake

All the other villagers say majesty


----------



## Kamirose

Al says "#YOLO," Antonio starts everything with "Duuuuude...", Pashmina ends with "kidding!"


----------



## AddyShmaddy

im trying to make all of my villager's catchphrases and greetings their names it's pretty entertaining


----------



## Stitched

Sydney says "Lol!" to greet people.  
For the most part I keep it simple and nice, but in my old town I told Tammi to say "buals" >_____> and then Olivia adopted that catchphrase and then they both said "uh-huh" >_> <_<
I like keeping their catchphrases the same, but I see some people with some really profane stuff.


----------



## effluo

I've changed most of my villagers to have the catchphrase Alons-y. (doctor who love there)
As for greetings.. I have some saying "Uh oh......", " well well well ". "Oh...it's you.." Things like that... I think it's funny anyway... ^^


----------



## Ishimaru

Bunnie says "Ayyyyyy lmao," Julian says "yaaaaaaaaaaas," and Whitney says "Not you again."


----------



## mistakenolive

My favorites are Mathilda's "NO POOFTERS!" (Monty python reference) Shari's "bootyscoot" (which she taught Knox) and Deidre's "HEaDLigHts" (it wouldn't fit in all caps). Oh, and Freckles "jello shots WOO!"


----------



## dizzy bone

All my neighbours say "turn up" now


----------



## Ras

I gave Lolly the catchphrase, "I'm so cute" because I was looking at her and thought she was so cute, but my battery died and the catchphrase died with it.


----------



## marierock13

The only notable one for me is that I've taught Stitches the greeting "hug attack!" - he's a stuffed animal, pretty much, so I thought it suited.


----------



## OnAvance

I usually have all of my villagers start their conversations with "THANKS OBAMA" and with a catchphrase of "lmfao" because it makes everything seem funny lol


----------



## harime

I always give them something stupid like *farts*.


----------



## Stalfos

I taught Savannah to say "Hold your horses" as her greeting. Lol. I crack me up.


----------



## matt

braceface


----------



## Sasabonsam

I like Vladmir a lot more since getting him to say "kuma," after his sentences.

Pippy also greets with a "Yo yo yo!"


----------



## Bulbadragon

I make them say embarrassing things. Apollo's greeting is Hey :3 and his catchphrase is "fo shizzle." At one point, Anabelle's catchphrase was "live mas," but right now most people have normal greetings and catchphrases. When I had Zell I made his catchphrase "yes, yes" so that he sounded like Tom Nook.


----------



## Kanapachi

O'Hare: big bewbs
Dotty: Kwee

The ones who moved out:

Fuschia: big babe
Gruff: hurr

pr0 phrases I know.


----------



## Gummysaur

Lily's catchphrase is "in my butt" and it makes for some...fun sentences  /shot

I'm afraid she'll pass it on to EVERYONE though. xD


----------



## jPottie

Octavian - Greeting: Wha'n Tarnation!! Catchprhase: Yeeeeehawww!
Bertha - Greeting: Namaste Catchphrase: Blessings
Iggly - Greeting: Ahoy sailor boy! Catchphrase: Bottoms up!

I'm getting better at making them. My boyfriend gave Brofinna the best ever. She said "I declare!" as a greeting and "understand" was her catchphrase. It worked so well!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I made Graham say "shoom" because he already says it. I've also given Cyrano the greeting of "hello, old boy" because he seems like the sort of person who would say it. All the others have their original catchphrases apart from Cesar who adopted Chevre's "la baa".
Tempted to let someone say "good hunting" but I don't know if it'll fit (this is what happens when you watch a lot of Battlestar Galactica).


----------



## chriss

I made my Hamphrey's greeting "Ayy lmao". Its some joke that started on tumblr, but yea its so funny when he says it.
Hamphrey just has the best face I swear. Just looking at him makes me laugh(with him not at him)


----------



## LovelySweetDream

I gave Tangy the greeting "Orange you glad"...yeah i know...i suck.


----------



## bluegoat14

A lot of my neighbors say "haha," "dude," "hun," "bud," or some close variation on those. Merry says "toats" and Frita says "pokemon" Most of my greetings are pretty generic like "Hey there" or "What's up?"


----------



## Seastar

Most of my villagers have meaningless catchphrases. Lyman says "Kupo Koops", Kiki says "Meowz Mowz", Anchovy says "Poyo Kirby", Paula says "Poyolay", Gabi says "Keeby", Dora says "Floette" (With three musical notes after Floette), Cyrano says "Bleck", Skye says "Sky High", Velma says "Jinkies", and Cookie says "kiro kiro". I got Cookie from a friend and Cookie still has the catchphrase my friend gave her.


----------



## Hot

I suggested 'chuu~' to be Marshal's catchphrase. Then Pietro and Carmen started using it as well. It's not like I mind though, it actually sounds adorable when they pronounce it.


----------



## canadasquare

I changed Stitches greeting to "hey studfin"
Like, stud muffin
but with stuffin.

I know, I'm so funny and you can't handle it. >.<


----------



## Lovely

Whenever they ask, I just use a semi-flirtatious phrase. For example, "Angel Face" or "Cutie"
I think it's cute haha, plus it's fun coming up with the phrases for the animals personality


----------



## (Alice)

Because of my theme, I made Ruby's greeting "I'm late!" and her catchphrase "Tick-tock." The catchphrase has spread, and now everyone in my town sounds impatient and insane.


----------



## Kailani

I've been using Doctor Who catchphrases for all of my villagers requests, such as 'Fantastic!', 'Allons-y!', or 'Jelly Baby?'.


----------



## AnameekaM

I usually have the cute ones say stuff like sweetie, sugar, darling.
I often use non-Eng greetings, and catch words.  Ohaiyo, shalom, yaar
I like duuude for jocks

Elmer says glue,   I need to change his greeting to Frau Blucher or blucher (Young Frankenstein).
Goose says Maverick. (Top Gun)


----------



## Cou

"Hi! Hi! Hi!" to Julian and omfg it sounds cute and hilarious woooow


----------



## parKb5

I taught Wolfgang the greeting "Fo' shizzle" and the catchphrase "my nizzle." Don't ask me why, it just makes me laugh.


----------



## sweaterpixels

i think i changed Elmer's to 'HEY! tumut.'


----------



## Cariad

Pancetti says fat piggie!


----------



## keybug55

On the terms of catchphrases

Tucker and Hans say "Senpai"
Kabuki says "grump"
Kid Cats says "sassafrass"
Flurry says "blushie"
Pheobe says "fwayah"
Nibbles says "squee"

Fuschia and Benjamin have their defaults just 'cause I like them.


----------



## CatherineOfUtopia

My favourite greeting and catchphrase is definitely Julian's. Our conversations usually start off like, "Hey there babe! What's up, fabulous?" Don't judge, I think it suits him!  Haha!


----------



## Perry15

I usually teach my villagers their japanese onomatopoeia like Aurora's pen-pen or Rolf's gao c: it sounds reallly cute


----------



## juneau

I used to teach them inappropriate and immature things as greetings, like "sup, nig", "I will cut you" and "you make me gag". It was kinda funny, sometimes I'd forget I taught them to say those things and I'd be mildly shocked when their cute, happy faces run up to me and proceed to say such hostile things.

But since then, I've been starting to teach them old timey catchphrases such as "pip pip", "cheerio", "good sir", "old chap". For greetings, I have more generic things, like "good morrow" and "good day to you". I think it's cute, suits them.


----------



## Jake

i have them use their defaults coz i am lazy lol


----------



## OnAvance

I sometimes like to give them catchphrases from shows or movies I like. Portia says "my precious"  
Mott says dang and a few other villagers say lmfao and it always somehow fits into the conversation lol


----------



## Scully

Mitzi was saying "Mew" so I told her to say "Miu Miu"


----------



## cheezu

Stinky: Come at me, bro!
Wolfgang: Hello, awesome.
Katt: Purrrrrrrrrr...
Punchy: Hi, lazy bum.
Henry: Hi, frog puss.
Merengue: Doodle-doo.

Bonus: Wolfgang ends his convos with "poop face". 

These are just some that I remember off of the top of my head.


----------



## n0kk3o

Well, since I plan to be queen of my land...I've made my villagers all address me as royalty. They'll either start greeting me with "Your highness,...." or end their sentences with "...., your majesty" or "milady "

I'm also considering making them call me "Your royal beautifulness" only because it sounds silly and makes me laugh


----------



## LadyVivia

I made Angus say "Yo guuurrl" for his greeting and "Gurrrrrrl" for his catchphrase.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Flip's catchphrase is Dumbbells because hes like a jock type i think because all he will mention is running and weights


----------



## TykiButterfree

Moe's greeting is "A la Moe"
Robin's catchphrase is "Flickie" (yay Sonic)
Fuchsia's catchphrase is "Deerling" (yay Pok?mon)


----------



## tessabel

I made Kid Cat's "ladybro" cuz he called me that once and I thought it was hilarious. I had felicity say "diamonds" as her catchphrase, which I think fits her well, and "yoyoyodel" as a greeting, which I don't think fits her at all.

Recently Quillson started calling me ladybro too, once he got Kid Cat's old shirt lol, so I don't know if it's something that villagers will say at random... Or if he picked it up from Kid Cat?


----------



## Melyora

tessabel said:


> I made Kid Cat's "ladybro" cuz he called me that once and I thought it was hilarious. I had felicity say "diamonds" as her catchphrase, which I think fits her well, and "yoyoyodel" as a greeting, which I don't think fits her at all.
> 
> Recently Quillson started calling me ladybro too, once he got Kid Cat's old shirt lol, so I don't know if it's something that villagers will say at random... Or if he picked it up from Kid Cat?



He probably picked it up from Kid Cat I think.

Rory always always calls me ladybro ^_^ And that's not even his catchphrase. But he's sweet.

I made Katt say 'Nyaaaaaa', and Celia 'Tjirp'.


----------



## Mini-Melodies

I got Tex calling everyone over by saying, 'Hey, cool dude!'


----------



## BungoTheElf

I make them say fuwa fuwa or fuwa desu
...
what was i thinking.


----------



## dengit

I thought this was perfect for Marshal as an adorable little smug squirrel.
(Also disregard the patterns, I replaced my patterns with clothing designs temporarily. ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ)


----------



## jamie!

My hamlet says "24! Hahahahaha!" you will only get it if you watch 



Spoiler: Clicky


----------



## CrazyCat42

Gaston keeps asking me to give him greetings to sound nicer. So far I've given him, "Go Away!", "GRRRRRR", and "LISTEN TO ME!!"

Chadder usually gets some sort of cheese. Cherry's are "Cherry Coke Zero" and "Cherry Pie" currently, Purrl is "what meow?" and "purrrrlieve" (wwe reference).

One of my favorites was something I had to cheat the language filter for. I'm not usually one to do that but I couldn't resist making Rod say 



Spoiler








 Keeping in mind that my brother is gay and enjoys making fun of that expression. I thought he'd get a kick out of it. (it's since been changed as I don't like to mess with the language filter in case kids ever see my town or get a character from me).


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I made Pudge say "hewo" and his catchphrase "pudgy"


----------



## trifuxy

I made Apollo's catchphrase "AMERICAWW" because reasons. He's a bald eagle and his birthday is on the 4th of July, come on! LOL

I also changed Skye's catchphrase to "puffles" because I think it's a lot cuter than "airmail".


----------



## Lennox

I don't remember all of mine off the top of my head... I hadn't played in a while, and when I got back on, I remembered that I told Hazel to say "Nucking futs!" I don't even know what it's from, some like child star used to say it and was from like a show or movie that my best friend's older sister grew up with. I'm just a terrible person is all. 

I literally just taught Ankha something that I took pride in and now I can't think of it lol. I'll update later if I realize it.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

Gaston says "oui" and it's the cutest thing. 

I try to give them catchphrases that work with them- Diana says "peasant", Ken used to say "doodle doo"- because rooster. But it stopped fitting him because when he was sad/forlorn/grumpy it just got funny. Also, the '****' part of '****-a-doodle-doo' did not go over well.

I'm crying because of this filter.


----------



## Ami-chan

mine say "kufufufu", "Ciaossu", "hahi", "o-ho" and "kamikorosu".
All KHR references. i'm so not creative ; n ;


----------



## partyturtles

the only catchphrases i've given to my villagers are 'bruh' for shep, 'ice cold' for cube, 'cutie pie' for dotty and 'believe it' for snake. i like the initial catchphrases for the others so i'm trying to make them keep them :0


----------



## meggiewes

I have succeded in my quest to teach Beardo French so his greeting is bonjour and catchprase mon amour. And he calls me cherie. 

Velma says bookworm. And that is all I can remember right now.

I've gotten some good ideas for greetings from this thread.


----------



## SoSu

I'm in love with the penguins saying brrrrrrrrrr. The multiple r's sound perfect for them. Might be my favorite villager word.


----------



## Ryoshiko

I can never think of anything good at the time that they ask me, so if i like what they have I try to get them to keep it and if not then I'll either panic and choose something really lame, or at least something that's kind of punny like: dogs will say "Dawg" and cows say "slider" and cats say "kitten" and horses say "colt" ect. 

Or if I'm not having a great day or something then I'll have them say something complimentary for a catchphrase like "cutie" or "sweets" or "babe" or "bud" or "true believer" depending on the animal's personality

My favorite ready-made tag is from pierce the eagle who says "hawkeye" because I'm sure it's a reference to Hawkeye Pierce the character from the M*A*S*H* TV show. and that was a great show


----------



## Jesusfreakette

My favorite is "bippity boppity" and "blurpity" for Marina. I also really like "babalto" on canines  I don't think I've liked what I gave them more than the original for the rest!


----------



## Story

I'm not that creative when it comes to catchphrases but I choose a few of them:
Tex: "cool"
Flo: "ya heard"
Frank: "Crackers"
Gladys: "waku"

I'm a lot more creative with greetings however:
Frank: "Get off my lawn" "Hello young'n"
Flo: "Heya"
Flora: "I love you"
Goose: "Howdy"
Gladys: "Konichiwa" 
Tex: "Cool it"
Sparro: "Dude"
Molly and Drake: "Quack"

I try to give them more personality this way. xD


----------



## Lurrdoc

Stuff I do not feel safe posting about.


----------



## Ryoshiko

Story said:


> I'm not that creative when it comes to catchphrases but I choose a few of them:
> Tex: "cool"
> Flo: "ya heard"
> Frank: "Crackers"
> Gladys: "waku"
> 
> I'm a lot more creative with greetings however:
> Frank: "Get off my lawn" "Hello young'n"
> Flo: "Heya"
> Flora: "I love you"
> Goose: "Howdy"
> Gladys: "Konichiwa"
> Tex: "Cool it"
> Sparro: "Dude"
> Molly and Drake: "Quack"
> 
> I try to give them more personality this way. xD



Howdy is a good fallback for me when I can't think of a new greeting, especially for any villagers that seem a bit country western-esk


----------



## Story

Ryoshiko said:


> Howdy is a good fallback for me when I can't think of a new greeting, especially for any villagers that seem a bit country western-esk



Yeah I agree with that completely. 
That's actually why I have Goose say Howdy, being a chicken with a southern themed home and all that.
I also do the same thing with Gladys and her japanese greeting and catchphrase since she's a Japanese red crowned crane.


----------



## (ciel)

All of their greetings are hallo...because I guess i'm German. 

I usually don't change the catchphrase, though. If they change it themselves, I change it back to the original. Nothing happens if you say you'll change it and then click ok for it to be the same- they still think you changed it.
Don't have a reason for not changing them except i can never think of anything good lol


----------



## shoujofighter

I got Zell to say "heil satan" just for the kicks


----------



## LyraVale

I get a pretty big kick out of Carmen saying "Aw snap" after everything. She's my favorite and she's also my favorite personality type. 
I also have little Sparro saying things "hazzah!" and calling people "old sport". I find him hilarious, and since he's a little guy that likes to talk tough all the time...IDK, I just think it's adorable and amusing.


----------



## Melgogs

LOL I'm boring and have now made Marshal's catchphrase "Marshmallow" and Zucker's "Boop boops"


----------



## Nunnafinga

Puck:"cementhead"
Kidd:"Amadeus"
Spork:"sausage"
Rudy:"jockstrap"
Molly:"good golly"
Quillson:"surfduck"
Merry:"meowza"
Joey:"buttquack"
Camofrog:"hoo-rah"
Frita:"Big Mac"
Gaston:"bunnyman"
Erik:"Bullwinkle"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Catchphases of all the villagers of Wakuwaku~
*Lucha,* "karasu" Japanese for Crow, and part of his Japanese name.
_Molly, haven't come up with anything yet, its her default for now._
*Claudia,* "rara-kira" rara for roar and kira Japanese for shinning since shes a snooty 
*Gabi,* "bani" Japanese for bunny.
*Wolfgang*, "ookami" Japanese for wolf.
*Katt,* "Meow"...speaks for itself, just look at her pic quote.
*Stinky*, "nya-GAHH" nya Japanese for meow and gah Japanese for AHHH!
*Mitzi*, "nyan" Japanese for meow.
*Marshal*, "ma" Japanese for hm, ha, also short for his name.
*Big Top*, "do-dosu" dosu dosu in Japanese meaning large footsteps, and related to desu.


----------



## jeizun

celia's greeting is "be my friend" and her catchphrase is "selfish" and i will give a million bells to anyone who gets this reference


----------



## marigoldilocks

I went on a Dr. Who kick so Katt's catchphrase is "Timey-wimey" and Rosie greet with "Allons-y!" and her catchphrase is "Geronimo!"  Cobb, I initially didn't like and at the time I didn't realize you could strategically get ones to stay or leave so I found a way to like him better.  I turned him into the Hero of Canton.  His catchphrase is "Shiny" and his greeting is "Jayne says" (a play on both the Jane's Addiction song and the implication that he is the porcine Jayne Cobb - I also in my letter inquire about Vera and Ma Cobb.  Note to self, I need to get another AC:NL and do a Firefly themed town.  That would be amazing. I think Olivia's greeting is "Meow're you?"  Anyway...


----------



## g u a v a

I made Lopez say Hellopez (im horrible)


----------



## Boo_is_dead

- *Greetings* -

Bree: ? Romeo 
Daisy: Notice me senpai!
Diana: PuruPuru Jelly ♪
Genji: This is Spartaaa!
Lionel: Born to be wild!
Marshal: Fuwa fuwa time ♪
Muffy: Moshi moshi?
Tom: Tu veux quoi?! ("Whaddaya want?!" in French)

- *Catchphrase* -

On my bum, mofu-mofu, puni-puni, like a sir, drooogue (drug in french) ...


----------



## MagicalCat590

I changed Sydney's greeting to "G'day, mate" and Kody's to "Konichu wa". First chance I get I am resetting Beardo's catchphrase to "Elementary" because he reminds me of John Watson from the Sherlock Holmes novels.


----------



## TeeTee

*"I'm Batman... swear 2 me!"*


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I'm even worse, Mayor Leaf. 

O'hare greets with "O'hay're," and his catchphrase is "O'there."


----------



## boobert621

I hate to say this but mainly cuss words but with symbols so I the game can't say you can't say that...


----------



## AllisonCypress

I try to keep my villager's catchphrases their original ones, and their greetings are either "hello" (normal, snooty), "hi" (peppy), or "hey" (cranky, jock, lazy, uchi, smug).


----------



## OlivineCity

I made my villagers say greetings/catchphrases from different foreign languages that best signigy them.

1. Pekoe - Chinese
               Greeting: Ni hao ma (how are you?)
               catch: Meili (beautiful)

2. Chrissy - French
                Greeting: Boone Journee (have a nice day)
                catch: Bien (good)

3. Stitches - British
                  Greeting: Ey up Matey
                  Catch: Mate

4. Gloria - Spanish
              Greeting: Como Estas (how are you?)
              Catch: Ola

5. Fang - I just made him into a wolf. Supposed to be Russian but I wanted him to say "Master" as a catchphrase. SO his greetings ended up like "Wolfy Day to You" 

6. Rodney - Supposed to make him French (he just moved in)

I just started so any ideas of other cool foreign language? hoping for Genji or Kabuki so I can have japanese. Ankha for Egyptian.


----------



## okun0ichio

Flora's greeting - Blossoming Butt
Annalisa's greeting - Konnichiwa (she's perf okay)
Astrid's greeting - Big Bang Theory
Mira's greeting - Venus Star Power


----------



## Amissapanda

Some of my personal favorites (these are really old, though):


----------



## FallinDevast

Cool thread! Here are mine:

Bree: Bonjour monsieur - cheeky
Marshal: What's up syrup? - mallows
Rudy: Huff huff hm? - munch
Melba: Happy day to you - toasty
Molly: Hello, quackidee - waffles
Walker: Wuh who's there? - crunchy
Cole: Wazzup duuude? - chewie
Apple: Sparkly day! - cheekers (going for sweetcheek)
Muffy: Just moved in


----------



## rose star

My catchphrases are usually cute things; "sweetheart", "cupcake", "cutie", etc.
My greetings are... I don't know. I find it hard to come up with greetings. ;0;

The STAR of my town greeting- and catchphrase-wise is DEFINITELY Curlos though...



God, I love that inappropriate dork. <3

(wow, I can't believe the word I used originally was censored, it's not even a curse word??? huh....)


----------



## Crystiesc

I'm a geek, so my animals say things like Tardis, or Dr. who?, or allonsy, or timey wimey.

All the greetings are from dr. Who, too.

In city folk, since I don't have a theme, my geek phrases are more spread out over lots of movies/shoes.  Like shiny, or slayer, or Jedi.


----------



## TheBluRaichu

I taught Peanut to say, "Ohmigosh, bae!" as a greeting


----------



## OmgACNL

I use greetings like "damn gurl, wassup" and "waddup babez"  ...I'm not entirely sure why tbh :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I always change nicknames to "bae" and "babe" and stuff too.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I've given Frita phrases like 'burger' and 'fries'
Jock villagers I give phrases like 'muscles' and 'work it'
I'm waiting for Curt to ask, because I want him to say 'bugger off'  It's what I always gave him in WW.  At first because I thought it sounded like a cranky thing to say, and then because it became a signature for him.


----------



## turtlewigs

I told bam to call me babe and it was great i have no regrets


----------



## Bcat

This is by far my favorite greeting/catchphrase combination: 



Especially appropriate from an abandoned main street


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

"WHAZAM!"

Just kidding.  But seriously, I prefer for villagers to keep their default catchphrases.  I just have them all say "hello" as a greeting.


----------



## Ras

Greetings that stand out:

Chief says, "Holla atcha wolf!"

Fang says, "Let's kick it!" which is really goofy.

Puck says, "Good day, sir!"

Stitches says, "Hiya, teddy bear!"

Kabuki says, "Get off my lawn!"

Kid Cat says, "Hello, citizen!"

One of the jocks says, "Jump back, fool!"  Deirdre says, "Jump back, Jack!"

Jitters used to says, "Yo, yo, my homie!"


----------



## molas

Mine are overall pretty bland and such, but my favorites are Walt and Octavian's. Octavian's is "ugh, it's you" and his catchphrase is "ya dingus." Walt's greeting is "don't do that" and he picked up "ya dingus" from Octavian. I like making them kinda reasonable I guess, opposed to over the top silly.


----------



## regigiygas

my villagers don't often ask me for different catchphrases but on the off chance they do, I give them their original phrase because 9 times out of 10 it's not original. (and I'm not very creative so there's that too)
but I've also given:
m8
eh
yo
hm
g6

as catch phrases. 


as for greetings it's usually "hiya" "heya" "ayyyy" or "konnichiwa"

but Fang's greeting is "Booty" and it will always be booty
booty is eternal


----------



## Trickilicky

Genji says "hot bunny" and greets me with "I love Jessie!" haha, he always asks me to change it but I NEVER WILL.


----------



## Imstillyourzelda

I have some cute ones!

-snickerdoo
-sweetiepoo
-honeydear
-kooky, huh
-lovie
-we're cute

And villager-specific ones

-'cottontail' or 'bunniebum' for bunnies
-_woofin'_ or 'woofers' for doggies/wolves
-'tweety' 'chirpy' and _chirpin'_ for birdies
-'nuttynut' 'nutters' or 'pecanpie' for squirrelies
-'bananers' or 'bananapie' for monkeys/gorillas
-'bleatbleat' or 'baah-ah' for goats/sheeps
-'honeycomb' for bears
-'cook it up' 'blooburries' or 'feed me' for lazies
-'snootybutt' or 'snootybooty' for snooties
-'giddyup' for horsies
-'muscular' or 'buffness' for jocks

And I like giving _'sup buttercup_ or _hey honeypie_ as greetings.

I also have Bam saying 'BA-BAM' all the time, it's great. Does anyone else have villager-specific phrases? ^-^


----------



## Otterspace

I'm planning on making Octovian say bits and pieces of "ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn" and Pashmina "Hail Satan" for a greeting :3


----------



## Shax

When my villagers ask me to give them a new catchphrase, I usually just go with whatever I think will fit for them. Marina's initial catchphrase is "blurp," and today she asked for a new one so now she's saying "bloop." It's a little boring, but I prefer it that way.


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

Alli has her catchphrase as "honey" (which has been passed around a bit) and her greeting is "Gorgeous." Sylvia greets me with "Oi! Hey" and her catchphrase is "dear." Hans' greeting is "We've got this," Tom's greeting is "You OK? Hope so" (because I'm a depressed child and he's always asking how I'm doing anyway), Alfonso's greeting is a simple cipher for hello (because he said he wanted a secret agent greeting), Molly's greeting is "Hi, sweetie pie," and Poncho's greeting is "Weight up" because I couldn't think of any good bear puns. For the most part, everyone else has their original catchphrase/another villager's original catchphrase. I have a couple I want to change, but I'm good otherwise.


----------



## Jordon

Hans is saying "Slammin' "
Half of my villagers are saying the last catchphrase he had "Coconuts"
Some of my other villagers say "Ka-Boom" Which is what I gave Mott before he moved
Ruby says "Hopperoo"


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I gave Ankha the catchphrase "peasant", and it suits her very well. 

I also have a tendency to give my jocks the catchphrase "brozinsky", because the dialogue that they often use to ask for a catchphrase contains that phrase, and I always find it so funny that I want them to say it all the time. XD

Also, I like giving peppy villagers the phrase "like, OMG". It fits them so well it's unbelievable.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Espurr96

Dora says "Oh baby a triple" in my town. Yup, Animal Crossing confirmed for MLG xXIsabelleXx 360 slingshot scope


----------



## kelsa

I tend to give my villagers inappropriate sayings bc I'm immature. Like I had Gigi say "hey, assface!" And Muffy said "Pukepail!" I had Gala say "upchuck!" basically anything that got around Nintendo's restrictions. It's stupid but I giggled every time they'd say them.


----------



## PandaMasque

I'm making my permies sing a line from the song "Lollipop" by The Chordettes as their greeting.


----------



## starlightsong

I taught Julian to say faboo as his catchphrase, and Bob to say bruh as his catchphrase. :3



> I gave Ankha the catchphrase "peasant", and it suits her very well.


Omg now I wanna do that, just have to wait until she asks me to change her catchphrase!


----------



## Otterspace

Oh I also gave Coco the greeting "I SEE DEAD PEOPLE" :3


----------



## Imbri

I'm slowly teaching my villagers to greet me as "Princess". I've taught a few to use "beautiful" as their catchphrase, as well. Might as well have them acknowledging my role as rightful ruler of Hollowyn right from the start.


----------



## Manglefoxchu

I gave bam "boom bang chickn". It's a Markiplier thing. And his catch phrase is bewty


----------



## Quill

I taught Phoebe to say "Namaste" and I was really pleased with it... but I also taught Teddy to say "brahsome". And now they ALL say "brahsome". I can't get rid of it.


----------



## Imbri

Stitches just asked me for a new phrase today. I taught him "oh, bother" like Winnie the Pooh says.


----------



## Nathalie0528

I make Sydney say "ayy bay bay," Boone used to say "what it do, bb boo," but now he says "Ba-nananana!" Lolly says "oh, purrrfect day." Apollo says, "What's chirpin'?" I don't know, I try to keep them somewhat relevant to their species of animal if I can think of something. It's kinda fun/challenging. Otherwise, slang is always funny.


----------



## LadyJ

I made Bob's catchphrase "Na'mean?" and the whole town started to say it and it was the most hilarious thing ever


----------



## DarkFox7

Flurry- squeakers
Muffy- bruh
Goldie- babe (well, Kyle taught her actually)
Kyle- babe, my dear, my darling, etc. XD
Marshal- fwuffers
Whitney- snowflake, moonlight
Fang- blizzard
Kid Cat- I'm better

Bianca just moved in and I love her given catchphrase kitten. It's cuter than her original one. As for Erik, I've had him for so long but he has somehow kept the same exact catchphrase. He amazes me.


----------



## Nizzy

Spoiler



FRANCINE IS A HOODRAT


----------



## BellGreen

I always give them really stupid ones and occasionally try to bypass the curse filter with "4" for "u", "0 for o" and "l" for "I" =P


----------



## QueenMooMoo

Papi calls me "babygirl" and ends his sentences with "neigh".


----------



## MayorOfCityLand

I let Sterling greet me with "What it do, girl", because the line is so memorable! I also thought it'd be fitting for him.


----------



## applecarts

usually just variations of their current phrases! I changed Rooney's "punches" to "kicks" and Tammy's "ya heard" to "ya see" because it's the subtle details that really make something


----------



## Gaby

I got Mira to say "Halt, evildoer!" Which I think is hilarious but maybe that's just me. 
Merengue's is "Annyeong ^^" because um... why not? I wish iI could write it in hangul though.
Some other ones are 'Sweet Snazz!" Because I say that all the time IRL and I think everyone should too. They also say snazz or snazzy at the end. 
I had Alli say "like, forreals though" for a while but she's gone now...
Currently trying to change Skye and Rudy's greetings... but they're new and haven't pinged me for it yet.


----------



## mintellect

Once, I told the villagers to use the catchphrase "mom." It was hilarious.


----------



## Sdj4148

Catchphrases: bopper, Texxyrexxy(guess who I gave that to), brosky, quackidee, me meousa- those are off the top of my head


----------



## tumut

"I'm so damn cute! Watcha want meowiekins?"
This is the greeting and catchphrase I gave to Rudy.


----------



## eat

I made Patty say "I'm lovin' it!"


----------



## Luckyislucky

For greetings I made Punchy say "Falcon..PUNCHY!" because I'm a huuuge Super Smash Bros. fan and I find this to be hilarious. 

For Zell's greeting he says "Zello", and for awhile I made Bud's phrase "$toned Lyn" because his combination of sunglasses, yellow aloha shirt, and jock personality just made him look really high xD since then though I've changed it to a much less offensive "Brohan".


----------



## MasterM64

All my villagers say "Aloha!" as their greeting and all their catchphrases are "Livin' it!" because I wanted it to fit with the theme and attitude of my town (my town is a very up-beat town).


----------



## Chunkybunneh

haha i've some funny ones both greetings/nicknames:
Like "club going up!" "Mochitastic" "No piggies" "Cookies!?" "queen" "senpai"


----------



## Astro Cake

I've made Lucky's greeting "peach time".


----------



## Chanyeol

I have 'Sushiroll' and 'cuppicakes'


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

I've made all my villagers catchphrases and greeting to be Alice In Wonderland themed. So "A teaparty?", "Teacup", "In this style", etc.

Actually, while writing this I decided that "I'm late" would be a good one for Ruby, if I had her.


----------



## twisty

Iggly ends just about every other sentence with bromato. B)

Rodeo is full of self doubt, I guess, and concludes all his anecdotes with "apparently."


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

twisty said:


> Iggly ends just about every other sentence with bromato. B)
> 
> Rodeo is full of self doubt, I guess, and concludes all his anecdotes with "apparently."



Bromato? The Beardo cult following? You, dude, are awesome.


----------



## Allhailhanji

I've taught mine to say Swag, Bella, and Money$


----------



## Redleaf

Kitty likes to purr, and calls me "Sweetie." 
Colton, ever the unsteady one, ends many a statement with "...I think."
I recently decided to start giving everybody quotes from Vinesauce corruption streams because dang, they just sound so silly. Hence why Bones greets me with "Foquadous2goAlone!" and peppers a few "iipootaat"s here and there. I don't regret it 
Hamlet talks like Rajin (Or was it Fujin? I can't remember, been too long) and ends nearly every statement with "you know!"
Kid Cat is under a similar curse as K.K. Slider and is forever doomed to talk in cheesy dated slang, greeting people with "Yo! Check it!" and liberally sprinkling about instances of "man!" He even calls me "G!"
Shari hilariously ends every other statement with "babaguus," while referring to me as "Apprintici."

And yes, you read that right. I have a top-tier villager _*and*_ a villager from the front cover of the game!


----------



## axo

Zucker's is hey dumpling. It's freaking adorable.


----------



## Miele

I made all my villagers' greeting to be "Lady Emalee" and the catchphrase is "my lady". Lol. I just wanted to be a princess in my town but like a laid back princess that likes to wear a newsprint helmet ~


----------



## CuriousCharli

As a greeting I make Curly say WAZZZAAAAAAAAAPPP like in the Scream movie (Click me if clueless) It makes me giggle. I tried to be cute with Benedict and make him say "Wha's up" but sometimes it doesn't work because he says what's up after.
I have Kevin and Rasher say Oi oi for their greeting. Their tagline is oinnky oinky. Curly's is porkchop. Bendict's is doodle-doo.

Apart from those i get very clueless.


-Edit-
I also just thought of a cute one for Benedict or any chicken/rooster
"Eggscuse me" for excuse me


----------



## heitann

I've taught Gruff "Doc". It hasn't clicked with any other villagers. But I feel like Gruff is is someone who'd say something like that. I have Cyrano say "DeBergerac" because of the character "Cyrano DeBergerac". Queenie calls me Chirpie. Mathilda and Astrid call me Lil' Joey (because they're kangaroos). Fuchsia calls me Professor. Walt, Gladys, Flora, and Canberra are still fairly new so I haven't had the chance to give them a catchphrase yet.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I prefer to keep Punchy's default catchphrase, but his greeting is "I'm adorable"
O'Hare's catchphrase is "gracious" and his greeting is "I love Carmen"
Daisy's catchphrase is "cupcake" and her greeting is "hello neighbor"
Midge's catchphrase is "golly" and her greeting is "cheep cheep"- I also made her say " macrame time " to a side character (Barbie Life in the Dreamhouse reference, haha  )
Carmen's catchphrase is "hoppin'" and her greeting is "O'Hare is adorbs"- I also made her say " OMG CHOCOLATE! " to a side character
Moose's catchphrase is "he he" and his greeting is "Agent 00-Moose"
Bluebear's catchphrase is "muffin" and her greeting is "berry sweet"
Shari's catchphrase is "swingin'" and her greeting is "let's go BANANAS"
Agnes's catchphrase is "hey now" and her greeting is "Go Pack Go!"
Dizzy's catchphrase is "brrRRrrRRR" and... I think his greeting is "I like pie" right now


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm not very creative, so all of my villagers have 'hello' or 'hey' as their greeting, and meow as their catchphrase.


----------



## yoyo98

I made some of mine say yo, uh.... (and the rest are not G rated....)


----------



## Dorian

I am ashamed to say that 'fart' will sometimes be heard in some incarnation or another. Also, lots of words related to disco.


----------



## Hay

Punchy says "Sup homie" and it's so funny because I think it matches him perfectly


----------



## NeonxVandal

Came across this thread when I Googled catchphrases because I ran out of ideas.. let's start it up again, shall we? xD

In my town.. (greeting/catchphrase)

Bangle says~ Hey sweetstuff/Totally!
Barold says~ Moshi moshi/So kawaii! ...lol
Curt says~ Hey Cubby/Meowzerrs (picked up from Rosie)
Fang says~ Hey Cubby/Grrowlf
Julian says~ Hey pudddin'/So kawaii (Picked Up from Barold)
Kitty says~ Ooh la la/Gorgeous
Rosie says~ Hey Cubby/Meowzerrs

I loved it when they gave me the nickname Cubby. It was the first one I got so I kept them saying it.


----------



## namiieco

Rodeo the weeb


----------



## fionafireheart

all of my villagers' catchphrases are default except deirdres whose is "uknee" cus i thought it was funny lmao. poppys is velvet and chiefs is purinsesu just cus i like the way it sounds when villagers say it lmfao. '

eriks greeting is chips ahoy!


----------



## ChillyKio

Nothing of note recently, but when Lolly was in my town, I gave her the catchphrase "bubblebutt". I don't know when or how that happened. It was funny when she decided to stop saying it though.
"Fauna said I say 'bubblebutt' too much. I just can't help it!" or something along those lines. I gave her her original catchphrase after that haha


----------



## Sheando

I'm not very creative; sometimes they just relate to the villagers themselves. (Lolly gets "stripes" a lot.) Except one time I gave Snake the catchphrase "roomba" just to amuse myself, and now I'm used to it and refuse to give him a new one. Willow is "fluff" most of the time. Lionel generally gets some posh phrase. (Hello, friend.)  And I think for a while I was giving them all different herbs? Benjamin stuck with "parsley" for a while. Haha.


----------



## chibibunnyx

I usually have them say sweet things like cupcake, shortcake, pumpkin, sweetie, etc. 
I'm pretty predictable


----------



## Miii

All of my villagers greetings and catchphrases relate to Adventure Time, Bravest Warriors, Bee and Puppycat and Rick & Morty  They say things like Wubbalubdubdub, Megafrog, Jakethedog, Finn&Jake, Puppycat, PBGums, Impossibear, Catbug and a bunch of other weird stuff you won't understand unless you watch those four shows.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

I told Pompom that a good greeting is "duckjobs."

I'm a mature person, I like to think. 

I also try to give villagers the same catchphrase according to the town; Vinetown's residents use "Jabroni" and Parkfeld uses "fam."


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Okay, I'm trash, but. I taught Goose the catchphrase "; )" so he can live his dream of flexing like Aaron from Undertale.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ashlif

I taught Chevre the catchphrase...."Senpai". I don't think that was a good idea....


----------



## Lethalia

Wolfgang says dawg. His greeting is "Ugh, GET OUT." I try to make sure my cranky villagers are actually cranky, since they ruined them and made them far too nice in New Leaf.
Whitney says dimwit. Her greeting is "Bow down peasant" or something like that.
Celia says child, which I think is cute coming from her.
Fang says stoopid. I forgot his greeting, I just remember it being mildly rude. Not as aggressive as Wolfgang's, cuz Fang just seems more chill than him in my town.
Deli says douchebag.
Mitzi says nuh uh boo. I think her greeting is "yaaas grrl werk" or something equally stupid lmao.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

normally i don't tell them to change anything, i like what they say so it really makes me mad when they start using someone else's terminology


----------



## MochiACNL

I wanted Beau to have his original catchphrase again but now it struck everyone and they are all saying 'saltlick' without a single ping. what have I created


----------



## rocklazy

No one really has any changed yet but I did make Marshal say My Princess on my girl character since why not lol


----------



## buttonfactories

I usually make my villagers say cute generic things so it doesn't mess everything up when they pass catchphrases to each other 
Rudy says "hey friend" and "alright"
Marshal says "hey hi hello" and "oh yeah"
Vesta says "hello hello" and "beeb"
Agnes says "oink" and "okey-dokey"

and I made Prince's greeting "zip zop" because he requested a 'secret code' between us <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Marshal's current greeting is "Hey there, baby" and his catchphrase is "sexy".  I may very possibly have mental issues...

Also, Ankha's greeting is "Hello, peasant" and her catchphrase is "cleocatra".


----------



## KeatAlex

Harambe is very popular in my town. Followed by Girl and I'm Britney B**ch.


----------



## theta

I normally get my villagers to call me 'overlord' and greet me with 'hail hydra' because I'm a petty petty child xD


----------



## treetops

[removed]


----------



## batterswing

I'm not the most creative in this department, I usually just put greetings in other languages for the greetings. As for catch phrases, I put whatever I think is cute and thematically relevant, like I made Pinky's catchphrase "pan-pan". Creative, I know.


----------



## littletwinclouds

i tried to have catchphrases that matched each villager but they've all caught them off each other!

clyde's catchphrase is "sugarcube", blaire's is "acorn", jitters says "jitterbug", and i think the rest have one of those or their original one.
i might try to just give them generic ones though so it doesn't matter too much if they change them.


----------



## N a t

When I still had Marina in my town, I made her greeting, "Oops! I inked!" and sometimes whatever she said afterwards was just so fitting, it made for hilarious conversations.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Bone Baby said:


> When I still had Marina in my town, I made her greeting, "Oops! I inked!" and sometimes whatever she said afterwards was just so fitting, it made for hilarious conversations.



that's so cute hehe


----------



## Invisible again

Right now, I've got Ozzie saying "hype", Cesar saying "salad hype", and Quillson saying "ducks ahoy". I usually try to do something based off their species, personality, or name, but if I can't think of anything, I'll just come up with some random word. lol


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

My villager Astrid now ends just about any sentence with her catchphrase, SHORYUKEN!!!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

I made Eugene say OHHMYGAWD! GUURL as his greeting. Since he is a smug villager it doesn't suit him at all but I think that's what makes it funny


----------



## forestyne

I'm trying to get everyone's greetings to "konnichiwa". The way they pronounce it is just adorable.


----------



## Loriii

lol I'm boring because I try to keep their greetings/catchphrases as default as possible (like how I do with their interiors)


----------



## SpiritofAce

I've made Fang call me Crackling. I'm not very creative with greetings. I've also made Mitzi call me Kitten - which is kind of cute I guess.


----------



## nSound

I usually teach my villagers phrases that apply to their personality and look. For Rudy it's "Mmm Fish", For Sterling it's "Yo wassup", for Midge it's "Twello". Yup... pretty un-creative XD. Welp, that's how it is.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I've made a few say Moshi Moshi as a greeting but Julian says Hold your horses! And Clyde says Haaaaay.
Marina has a catchphrase of Bloop
The horses say sugar cube


----------



## Elvera

I made Stitches catchphrase be honey because I thought it was adorable for him at the time. Unfortunately now Wolfgang uses it as well...and it just doesn't seem all that cute now.

Drake's greeting is Flying Fishes! I still don't know what possessed me to have that. 
I try for something to be unique to the characters, species and personality wise but it can be hard.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

I recently gave Rudy the greeting, "I've got the Chalk!"
It's been a good while since I got a request. It's mostly them trying to give me some stupid new nickname.


----------



## Aaren

My villagers repeat different fruits/foods..  They're hungry all the time, hahah


----------



## treetops

I made Frita say Wendy's. Stupid, I know.


----------



## Flare

Marina said "tentacles."
Kid Cat said "pest."
Not much tbh.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

I set all my villagers in faerun to have the catchphrase 'd20', in Vinetown it was 'jabroni', and in Parkfeld it is 'fam.'


----------



## Hazysummerskies

Punchy says "Groovy baby" as his greeting and "far out" as his catchphrase.

Felicitiy says "Like totally" as her greeting and "girlfriend" as her catchphrase.


----------



## AccfSally

Tasha is saying 'tiny paws'
Marshal is saying 'Marshie' lol
Genji is saying 'Gotchi'
Static is saying 'Zap'

and Both Flurry and Hamlet says 'Hamha' as a greeting.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I have all of the hamster villagers and they're like my moogles, so I've been changing their catchphrases to "kupo", Twiggy's to "keen", and my various bunny villagers are "err err" (because Bun Bun would kinda grunt and it sounded like that, lol), except for O'Hare. He says "o'bun".


----------



## kokomokola

For their greetings I have them address me formally, generally "Your Majesty" or "Your Highness". For Dotty though I have her say "Your Bunnies" because she's just so cute and peppy ^_^ For their catchphrase, its generally also "Majesty" or "Highness", just so I'm sure they remember who the ruler is around town ^_~


----------



## Soda Fox

Most of my villagers now say "Pam param" or some variant  (thank you Witcher 3!)

Only Ricky still says Vampire Airplane as a greeting because he never pings me to change it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ketchup's greeting is truly a work of art:

"Look, don't eat!"


----------



## unicornie

I got Zell to say 'Zello' for a greeting


----------



## GADKAN

I usually just change them to different languages.   e.g. "bonjour, salut, aloha, konichiwa


----------



## Seashell

Felyne's catchphrase is "myah, see"
Marshal's is "yawwn"
..And anything else I tried to give my villagers has been replaced by Gonzo's catchphrase, "mate."
all of my villagers are australian rip


----------



## noctibloom

I try to make their catchphrases something like "darling", or "my dear". Something that makes it seem like they're directly addressing the player. It doesn't matter, though, because everyone seems to want to pick up Lobo's catchphrase. 


A-WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## John Wick

Mine all say 'Broheim, Brosephene', or 'Brace Yourself!'.


----------



## Garrett

It's all Drag Race stuff:
"Shantay, you stay"
"Sashay away"
"No tea no shade"
"Yaaass Henny"
"Ockurrrr"
"BEAST!"

I've had people visit and tell me that my villagers say weird things haha


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Cranky- I hate it. Or, It's fine.
Snooty- Thank you. Or, Sorry.
Everyone else is Japanese stuff like Kampai or Konbanwa or Ohayo. 
My sheep says Sayobahra. Like Sayonara but sheep so bah.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I recently changed Wolf Link's catchphrase to triumpfork because of that fish in Wind Waker. Too bad I was one letter short. It is still funny though.


----------



## suanmei

I think my favorite is teaching Gaston "grumblebee"


----------



## Kristenn

Am I the only person that changes them to periods because I don't like catchphrases??


----------



## myahitswednesday

Some of my greetings and catch-phrases for my villagers are a bit inappropes, but always in good fun, too. :>

Ankha's catchphrase: "lady" 
Drakes greeting + catch phrase: "Got my money, ho!?" + "va-va-voom"
Fang's catch phrase: "oi vey"
Aurora's greeting: "Foly huck, HI"
Dotty's old greeting + catchphrase: "funky freeeeeee" + "mmmmm oh no"
Sparro's catchphrase: "like, meow"
Rocco's catchphrase: "Boop"


----------



## FlitterTatted

I ALWAYS make Fang's catchphrase "Hn".


----------



## macaire

I recently adopted Ankha and her previous owner made her say "butt stuff".  This is not the first time a villager I adopted said this..


----------



## xara

i gave all my villagers in clarity a positive greeting such as "stay strong", "you're beautiful", etc


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Memes...Just memes... I also send them meme letters.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Some common ones include mah boi, homie, man, my man, bro, hon, and boi


----------



## frogpup

I made shep say "boof boof" instead of his original catchphrase "baaa man", I also changed Jitters catchphrase from "bzzert" to "y'know"
I change almost everyones greetings and catchphrases whenever they ask. The only one I've ever left original that I can think of is Bones catchphrase "yip yip"


----------



## Eudial

I don't really change their catchphrases, but for the greetings, I have them all say "hello" in Mandarin, lmao.


----------



## stitchmaker

Big Top asked for a secret spy name.
His greeting is Call Me James and catchphrase is Bond.

The dad cranky villager greeting is Dad Is Home and catchphrase is daughter.
For the superstar villager greeting is Wait Right Side and catchphrase is Plz.


----------



## lumenue

I try to give my villagers catchphrases and greetings that are sort of like puns, or match their personality.  Uchi villagers get a sort of sassy, bad girl saying, while I give jock villagers something about sports or exercise, so on and so forth.  There's a lot of cute ideas here though!


----------



## freshmanmayor

Depending on their character design and personality, I change their greetings to different languages. For example, Marshal's is "Bonjour mon amour" since he would be the one who would greet people in the language of love even if he doesn't actually speak it.


----------



## BigJoe

Since my town is the USSR, some of them say "Comrade." Others I just left normal.


----------



## fruitbroker

in my other town, i made ed's catchphrase "YEET" and i honestly don't regret a thing. he even taught it to some of my other villagers, how sweet of him.


----------



## QueenDallas

i told walt to say "meatballs" for god knows why


----------



## EvieEvening23

taught Amelia fire wing, Gwen frost fur, Portia spot tail, and Stitches patch paw. I'm most proud of the one I came up for Stitches though.


----------



## Sarafina7

Catchphrases: Rory says "mufasa", because he reminds me of Mufasa from The Lion King. 
Aurora says "happy feet", from the movie "Happy Feet" which is about penguins.
Savannah says pyjamas, because in Israel (where I live) there's a children's song called "Who Knows Why the Zebra Wears Pyjamas?". The song compares the striped body of the zebra to pyjamas and explains why it is wearing this clothing.


----------

